# Steaming vs Gliptone leather advice



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

I have just had a quick go with Gliptone Gentle Cleaner. First I wiped over with a damp cloth, then painted gliptone over it with a soft detailing brush and then agitated in both long strokes and mini circular movements. I then dipped the tips of a nail brush in water and very gently agitated and then wiped of with a MF. I'm quite happy with the results but...

My missus has just bought a Vax Steam Cleaner

Does anyone have any advice and tips on the safe use of steam on my cream bmw leather? Am I likely to get better results or cause damage?:driver:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Er damage more than likely by lifting the factory coating off leving it looking like a laquer peeled bonnet.


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks.. sorry to ask but how do you know? The guy in this video



 (9.42 minutes) used steam. But obviously I want to be as gentle as poss!


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Frightening.................


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Steam cleaner is good for leather , and i wont damage if dont hold it in same palce for 1 minute , imagine in summer car interior gets to temperatures specially black leather that i will burn you and it does good , so little steaming doesnt do anything bad


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmm
I doubt the leather gets 100deg pressurized vapour hitting it even in summer.
But hey ho what the hell do dr leather and judy b know anyway???.... Its only their jobs FFS
But there its your leather tomukas If it gets ruined PLEASE dont ask how to repair it


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one scary video - still it keeps the professional leather technicians in business putting it all right!!!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Steam cleaning- a dry vapour steamer has a multitude of functional usages for leather interiors; doors, leather and vinyl upholstery and trim, all clean exceptionally well with steam, it will loosen up the deep ground in soil that normal cleaning cannot reach and emulsify most types of dirt and grime that gets into what are inaccessible places for other methods of cleaning i.e. cup holders, seams, creases and grooves, between cushion and bolsters, liquid spills, etc.

Apply a cleaner (1z einszett Vinyl Deep Cleaner (Plastik Reiniger) to a sponge, work up a foam and apply to covered leather. Place a terry towel wrapped dry vapour steamer attachment on the finished leather surface and lightly agitate and then wipe dry. This helps emulsify the grime and the water vapour hydrates the leather

Use caution if the finished leathers urethane pigment coating has begun to fail (micro cracking) which cannot be seen with the naked eye but will make the leather appear dirty especially on light coloured leather. Steam or cleaning products may permeate the between the hide and the pigmentation coating causing it to delaminate (separate


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

TOGWT said:


> Steam cleaning-
> 
> Use caution if the finished leathers urethane pigment coating has begun to fail (micro cracking) which cannot be seen with the naked eye but will make the leather appear dirty especially on light coloured leather. Steam or cleaning products may permeate the between the hide and the pigmentation coating causing it to delaminate (separate


If you cant see it with the naked eye there arent many people like me that carry a usb microscope and laptop to identify stuff so better to steer clear of the steam altogether. Otherwise you are just making a bad situation worse arent you???

The way i look at it is leather is effectivly skin and i wouldnt steam my bum after going for a poo i would use a soft cloth ( toilet roll ) followed by a moistureising wipe to condition it and stop the hemeroids cracking.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AllenF said:


> If you cant see it with the naked eye there arent many people like me that carry a usb microscope and laptop to identify stuff so better to steer clear of the steam altogether. Otherwise you are just making a bad situation worse arent you???
> 
> The way i look at it is leather is effectivly skin and i wouldnt steam my bum after going for a poo i would use a soft cloth ( toilet roll ) followed by a moistureising wipe to condition it and stop the hemeroids cracking.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> If you cant see it with the naked eye there arent many people like me that carry a usb microscope and laptop to identify stuff so better to steer clear of the steam altogether. Otherwise you are just making a bad situation worse arent you???
> 
> The way i look at it is leather is effectivly skin and i wouldnt steam my bum after going for a poo i would use a soft cloth ( toilet roll ) followed by a moistureising wipe to condition it and stop the hemeroids cracking.


I bet it burns after a good curry though?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Toilet roll in freezer on standby matey


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmm
> I doubt the leather gets 100deg pressurized vapour hitting it even in summer.
> But hey ho what the hell do dr leather and judy b know anyway???.... Its only their jobs FFS
> But there its your leather tomukas If it gets ruined PLEASE dont ask how to repair it


Paul dalton , detailer who charges 5000pound per detail uses to steam clean all cars , veyrons , ferraris , lambos , bmws if that good for them it sure will be good for daily beater..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I give up....
Tomukas at the end of the day its your car. The experts here have given there opinions.
You obviously have made your mind up that watching youtube is the best source of info. And have decided to steam your leather.
Go for it. Im sure judy or darryl will help you if it delaminates because your using a cheapo home steamer and not the pro quality gear like paul ( who also uses a lot of dry ice too which can be mistaken for steam ) .


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

AllenF said:


> I give up....
> Tomukas at the end of the day its your car. The experts here have given there opinions.
> You obviously have made your mind up that watching youtube is the best source of info. And have decided to steam your leather.
> Go for it. Im sure judy or darryl will help you if it delaminates because your using a cheapo home steamer and not the pro quality gear like paul ( who also uses a lot of dry ice too which can be mistaken for steam ) .


Do you have autiszm ? , the steamer he use is karcher one , i have dupray one with the cost of 1500$ i wouldnt call it cheapo home steamer


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Those guys such as paul daulton and any others mentioned are very good at what they do but would still take an expert in the field of one chosen material over someone who has a good understanding but not as deep a knowledge. Especially something like leather which is a whole different ballgame to most other materials found within a vehicle. And to say if its good enough for a Ferrari then a daily will be fine, again really? Do you not think the leather will be in worse condition plus cheaper quality hide to me they spell more possible disaster situations than a pristine quality hide with minimal soiling.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tomukas said:


> Do you have autiszm ? , the steamer he use is karcher one , i have dupray one with the cost of 1500$ i wouldnt call it cheapo home steamer


No i dont have autiszm.
Adhd maybe bullious emphysemia yes a short fuse definately.
An understanding of how to clean a car yes. 20+ years experience at doing this for a living yes. A respect for experts in their particular field yes.
Unfortunatly you appear to have none of the above.
A typical " all the gear no idea " type that has to resort to a brutal method because they are completly incapable of doing it any other way.
As rotten says the leather on say a ferrari is going to be of much better quality than the daily of yours ( here we go wait for the i drive a veyron to the supermarket response )
Keep watching you tube you may learn something ( one day ).


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

AllenF said:


> No i dont have autiszm.
> Adhd maybe bullious emphysemia yes a short fuse definately.
> An understanding of how to clean a car yes. 20+ years experience at doing this for a living yes. A respect for experts in their particular field yes.
> Unfortunatly you appear to have none of the above.
> ...


I have business here , we use steaming for leather before i tried bunch of diffrent products and stuff ,only one thing i agree with judy is about that nowdays modern coated leather don't need conditioning, but there other ones who thinks it need..


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope this isnt a "detailing" business and if so you have decent insurance


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

rottenapple said:


> I hope this isnt a "detailing" business and if so you have decent insurance


Tell me how quick burst with steam 15 cm away from it ~ dont hold in for place more for 1sec is more dangerous than you guys cleaning it with stiff plastic brushes with alkaline based cleaners exmpl 1z deep cleaner , ?


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Tomukas said:


> Tell me how quick burst with steam 15 cm away from it ~ dont hold in for place more for 1sec is more dangerous than you guys cleaning it with stiff plastic brushes with alkaline based cleaners exmpl 1z deep cleaner , ?


Delamination! Wont do that with a stiff brush.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Another thread getting messy. The op obviously thinks a steamer is fine, let him find out for him self.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

rottenapple said:


> Delamination! Wont do that with a stiff brush.


Why wont ? Judy recommends plastic dishwasher brushes..


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

All i know is to very careful around leather and treat with care until you have learnt the hard way guess any advice wont help. 95% of the time it might be fine its the 5% where issues might arise i have issues. The old school technique is safe and safe is what i choose to practice especially when i have seen the disasters.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

dubber said:


> Another thread getting messy. The op obviously thinks a steamer is fine, let him find out for him self.


The op finding out for himself is fine but others working on paid customers cars is the problem. Would you be happy to get your car back with damaged leather?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

WOOOOOAAAAAHHH
Now your contradicting yourself
First you say you steam everything
Now you say you used steam BEFORE trying other methods.
As rotton says just hope you got good insurance .. And thankful your not this side of the pond.

Is this one of yours by any chance??


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

A pocket microscope is all you need to identify micro cracking - no computer etc.
Stiff bristled brushes are fine as long as they are used correctly - they are not used for scrubbing the dirt out but to help a foam product do its job by gently agitating it into the grain pattern.
Don't use steam as it will delaminate if there is any damage to the finish
Cleaning products should always be around pH neutral and are safer and more effective used as a foam 
Remember with auto leather you are dealing with the surface coating and not the leather itself
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I carry the usb one because thats what i have but i suppose a magnifier ( jewellers loupe type would be easier ) cheers judy i never thought about those.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Jewellers microscopes are not always strong enough. A 40x pocket microscope gives you the best magnification
http://www.lttsolutions.co.uk/microscope.html


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AllenF said:


> WOOOOOAAAAAHHH
> Now your contradicting yourself
> First you say you steam everything
> Now you say you used steam BEFORE trying other methods.
> ...


HAHAHAHA .....WHAT A PLONKER!!!!!

CLASSIC :lol:


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

:lol::lol:Thanks everyone for your input on this thread. 
I would agree that I wouldn't steam my bum after a heavy curry but please don't suggest it to my missus ... she may think it's a great idea. 
I had a go with Gliptone this weekend with quite striking results
Pics and video to follow. 
I do however have some pre-existing scuffs I'd like to sort... so I'll be back with more questions for you all soon.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Chalky You've seen the disagreements in response to your general question- there will be blood on the carpet if you ask something specific- but then steam would work very nicely on blood....


----------

